# 9dp3dt bfn any hope?



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Think I'm clutching at straws but is there any chance it could change?  All of my previous pregnancies have shown up early so have this sinking feeling it hasn't worked . My gosh do I hate the whole two week wait! I go from a calm mum into an obsessed googling crazy lady! Xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww tummy time I'm sorry I can't help into testing early, as I haven't got to that stage yet. my cycle doesn't look good however you never know. Some people test one or two days early and it's a BFN and the next few days it's a BFP so keep positive xxxxx  For you x


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely message.  This whole process is driving me nuts! Xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi tummy! I can't help a lot but I too test early and it was negative it still ended up being negative but I saw plenty of people on here who were negative and then ended up being positive!
How have you found the whole process? X


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

My tests were still light at 15dpo. They didn't start getting dark until I was 5weeks so I wouldn't have got a BFP at 12dpo at all. Keep thinking positive, it's not over yet at all xx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm hoping for a miracle!  I've found the whole process entirely stressful this time. Just want to fast forward to otd for confirmation either way. Big pregnancy vibes to all of you wonderful ladiesxxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope it is good news for you! How many cycles have you had? We will be starting our second soon x


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Best of luck to you too hun.  This is my third fresh cycle. I've had a successful 1st fresh cycle and a successful frozen after my second failed fresh. I've had three other failed frozen too. It doesn't get any easier but it is so worth it when it worksxxxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

You have been through it then! We did not get any frozen last time I am really hoping we do this time so we get more of a chance! 
Do you have any advice ? Xx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd just do anything that you have control over. Good diet, healthy weight and as positive as possible.  The positive bit is hard at times though lol! Xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you! X


----------

